# Tara's dad



## sailorlew (Oct 8, 2006)

Tara's dad competed yesterday at the Westminster Kennel Club Show.
This is the breed entry list. He is Ch Alkarah's All American. Also if you look you can see that Tara's Grandfather, Kismet's Sight for Sore Eyes, sired several other competitors.
http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/2008/entries/breed/germshep.html

This is the video of the judging. Tara's father is the first dog shown individually. He is #5
http://video.westminsterkennelclub.org/player/?id=216528

He didn't win but we and Tara are very proud of him


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

mr boss' daughter was dating a fellow last year that owned a GSD. Kismet's Sight for Sore Eyes was in his dog's lineage. wasn't this dog the one that jimmy moses handled for a number of years?


----------



## JenniferH (Oct 9, 2007)

Kismet's Sight for Sore Eyes is in Bella's lineage also. Grand or great grand sire. I forget which.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

Dallas !!!


----------



## nina strange (Feb 25, 2008)

i own Chip if you would like some pics just let me know.
Nina strange


----------



## nina strange (Feb 25, 2008)

I own Alkarah's all American "Chip " to his friends he lives with me in the UK if you would like some pics just let me know.
Nina


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

dallas was used extensively and is in many, many, many pedigrees.


----------

